# Butera Pelican



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Picked this tin up a couple months ago at the Pipe's Limited in Hickory, NC where I basically started getting into the pipe with the help of a fellow BOTL. At the time, I was really interested in Latakia, siding more toward the English blends. Reading the front of this eye-catching tin, it's top two words of the tin read "English-Oriental." "Oh, more English" was running through my mind. Little did I know, it also got me started on the oriental blend kick as well. 

I've not had much experience with oriental blends yet, but the subtle spice it provides with this mix of latakia provides a pleasurable evening or after-dinner smoke. The latakia still has that "campfire" like quality to the taste, but the smell of the tin is more like walking past a B&M, taking in a long breath, smelling the mellow blending of all the tobacco in the store. This made in Denmark, and "traditional ribbon style mixture" as the tin says, fits easily into a "must-try" for anyone in the tobacco world, at least, in my noob's opinion. 

The ribbon cut makes it very easy to pack, light and enjoy. It provides a consistent smoke all the way to the bottom of the bowl, but the tobacco currently is a little on the drier side of things. It is strong enough to provide that kick, about midway through the bowl, or sooner for others not yet used to the pipe. But sitting here, I can't help to think how well this tobacco goes with my Savinelli alligator. This alligator is eating up the Pelican. 

Overall, this is a tobacco I currently would like to keep stocked in. Albeit it is the first oriental I've tried, and I'm trying to broaden my horizon to other oriental blends, but there is nostalgia with the first of a particular blend that I try, and to which I will measure others. That in turn, is another reason why it will stay in my rotation.


"Butera Pelican: Pelican achieves it's extraordinary smoothness and full, rich flavour by combining exact portions of the finest, most rare Cyprian Latakia, the spiciest, most zesty Turkish and Orientals and the richest, most sweet sun grown whole Virginia leafs available today."


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you for nice review uncballzer. I have steered clear of buying new Latakia of late, but you make this one sound enticing.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I love Pelican.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Thank you for nice review uncballzer. I have steered clear of buying new Latakia of late, but you make this one sound enticing.


Well, to make it even more so, I only had to relight once, and it burned cleanly all the way thru. Had a nice uniform gray ash covering the cake afterwards.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I received this tin from a BOTL as lottery winnings. I had never heard of it and tossed it into storage for a later date. 

Today I broke the tin out while doing inventory and figured, what the heck, let's see what this is like. I loaded a bowl and went out to the garage for a little light reading and smoking. I owe whoever sent me this tin an apology for dismissing this blend initially. This was so tasty, and mild, with just the slightest hint of orange tea. The leaf was just slightly dry and was consumed a little faster than I anticipated. But it did completely burn all the way down to a dark grey ash, cool all the way. 

I went out and ran some errands and after coming back decided a second bowl was in order. This is the first time I've ever smoked back to back bowls of the same tobacco in the same day. This blend was just that good. I may have just found the first blend I like enough to stockpile! Awesome stuff. And thanks again to whoever sent it to me.....


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

parris001 said:


> I received this tin from a BOTL as lottery winnings. I had never heard of it and tossed it into storage for a later date.
> 
> Today I broke the tin out while doing inventory and figured, what the heck, let's see what this is like. I loaded a bowl and went out to the garage for a little light reading and smoking. I owe whoever sent me this tin an apology for dismissing this blend initially. This was so tasty, and mild, with just the slightest hint of orange tea. The leaf was just slightly dry and was consumed a little faster than I anticipated. But it did completely burn all the way down to a dark grey ash, cool all the way.
> 
> I went out and ran some errands and after coming back decided a second bowl was in order. This is the first time I've ever smoked back to back bowls of the same tobacco in the same day. This blend was just that good. I may have just found the first blend I like enough to stockpile! Awesome stuff. And thanks again to whoever sent it to me.....


Lol, I think I may have sent this to you, at least I'm pretty sure. Some good stuff isn't it? I keep a tin of it open most of the time. It does dry out pretty quickly though, but I like it better that way, no waiting and ready to smoke! I didn't think of any "orange tea", so I may have not been paying that close of attn to it, but I'll be sure to search for it on my next bowl (which may be in the morning!). Enjoy!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Great review mate. This was one of those blends i saved to my "favorites" for future investigation not long ago when I didn't know the difference b/t Latakia and Burley :hn You hit the nail on the head w/ the "campfire" relation, that's exactly what I think when I smell/taste Latakia.

I've heard a lot about this blend and am now considering giving it a shot, though i'm not too found of Latakia as of right now. So far the only one I have enjoyed is Middleton's Walnut which to me seems like a crossover blend. Same goes for Victorian Stroll (H&H), which is just a real, light English. I enjoyed Butera's Matured Ribbon so my limited experience w/ them leads me to believe they are a solid blender. We shall see :cb


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent review. I call my local B&M to see if they stock it. I'm picking up a couple of tins today. Many Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike:tu


----------

